# Awesome shark pictures!



## sam76 (3 March 2008)

Man I hate sharks.

http://www.news.com.au/gallery/0,23607,5026576-5007150-1,00.html


----------



## marklar (3 March 2008)

Doesn't look so scary.

m.


----------



## sam76 (3 March 2008)

LOL

Love how this guys just in a Rubber Ducky!!


----------



## sam76 (3 March 2008)

or this tool almost hanging off the boat


----------



## sam76 (30 May 2008)

...


----------



## Timmy (30 May 2008)

This is funny.


----------



## sam76 (30 May 2008)

somehow I don't believe that...


----------



## Timmy (30 May 2008)

I read some of the comments under the video when I first found it.  One just said "White people are funny..."


----------



## sam76 (30 May 2008)

But I believe this....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZpNiq1FsOY


----------



## Agentm (30 May 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yy8pYvWnwA8&feature=related


----------



## sam76 (30 May 2008)

WTF???

That is crazy.

Not a scrazy as chuck v's the shark... but still crazy


----------



## sam76 (7 June 2008)

This guy was trying to prove that humans could interact safely with sharks - he was wrong.

http://www.news.com.au/gallery/0,23607,5028751-5007150-1,00.html

Here are some Youtube shark v's Man videos

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,23022988-5015631,00.html


----------



## sam76 (10 November 2008)

Some more to add to the collection

http://www.news.com.au/gallery/0,23607,5026576-5007150-2,00.html


----------



## sam76 (11 January 2009)

eek


----------



## CoffeeKing (11 January 2009)




----------



## jeflin (11 January 2009)

sam76 said:


> eek




wow, wouldn't want to end up between the rows of sharp teeth.


----------



## CoffeeKing (12 January 2009)

sam76 said:


> eek




One heck of a fish this one...


----------



## ck13488 (12 January 2009)

its a national geo photo...thats right its not a photoshop


----------



## CoffeeKing (12 January 2009)

ck13488 said:


> its a national geo photo...thats right its not a photoshop




The song " Row Row Row your boat " doesn't really come in to play here

Your avatar: Newcastle, that the Pashah on nobby's?


----------



## sam76 (14 January 2009)

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,27574,24910597-2,00.html


----------



## Buddy (15 January 2009)

sam76 said:


> http://www.news.com.au/story/0,27574,24910597-2,00.html




Do you reckon those kids could have reached safety quickly enough if the shark went into attack mode?  Maybe there is a parallax error in the photo but it doesnt look to me they could make it if Noah's decided to have a meal.


----------



## ck13488 (23 January 2009)

CoffeeKing said:


> The song " Row Row Row your boat " doesn't really come in to play here
> 
> Your avatar: Newcastle, that the Pashah on nobby's?




yeah man...pretty clever aye


----------



## CanOz (24 January 2009)

Not to insinuate that the photo has been touched up but, the 3.8 meter kayak looks much small than the shark that is only 200 cm longer. I think the angle helps a bit to exaggerate the photo. Still, a great photo.

CanOz


----------



## Stan 101 (24 January 2009)

the owner of the Laureton(sp) dive shop in central NSW has good footage of about a 5 metre great white shark. We were diving at a spot where grey nurses are known to be collecting their discarded teeth when a big nasty decided to crash the party.
I never grabbed the footage off the dive operator and have never been back there since.

Also been in the water with a 4.5 - 5.0 tiger on a dive and never knew it... I was leading the  night dive on a wall off Mooloolaba and the trainee dive master, a young Frech Canadian call Giom (sp) was silent on the whole way back to the shop after the dive.. On the debrief he let me know...

One tough little froggy that boy hehe..

Still here to laugh about it, though


----------



## sam76 (27 February 2009)

Stan 101 said:


> the owner of the Laureton(sp) dive shop in central NSW has good footage of about a 5 metre great white shark. We were diving at a spot where grey nurses are known to be collecting their discarded teeth when a big nasty decided to crash the party.
> I never grabbed the footage off the dive operator and have never been back there since.
> 
> Also been in the water with a 4.5 - 5.0 tiger on a dive and never knew it... I was leading the  night dive on a wall off Mooloolaba and the trainee dive master, a young Frech Canadian call Giom (sp) was silent on the whole way back to the shop after the dive.. On the debrief he let me know...
> ...




You have bigger balls than I , Stan 101.


*I touched a great white*
http://media.theage.com.au/?category=Breaking News&rid=46539


----------



## Stan 101 (27 February 2009)

sam76 said:


> You have bigger balls than I , Stan 101.




Thanks, but that's not the case.. Different strokes for different folks. Been in the water with smaller sharks alot. So much so it was often a case of pushing them out of the way if there were too many of them. It interrupted the dive!

here's a couple of grey nurse shots. Sorry about the pic quality. Sharks, dolphins and whales always have a way of popping up when there is bad visability, your strobe/flash is on the boat or disappear when you actually want to take their photos.

























cheers,


----------



## Stan 101 (27 February 2009)

And here's a ring in..


----------



## sam76 (27 February 2009)

I would crap myself seeing only the dolphin!


----------



## sam76 (17 May 2009)

lol

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,27574,25495384-1248,00.html


----------



## Mr J (17 May 2009)

CanOz said:


> Not to insinuate that the photo has been touched up but, the 3.8 meter kayak looks much small than the shark that is only 200 cm longer. I think the angle helps a bit to exaggerate the photo. Still, a great photo.
> 
> CanOz




Just the perspective.



> Also been in the water with a 4.5 - 5.0 tiger on a dive and never knew it




For every sighting, there are many more times where the shark goes unnoticed .


----------



## sam76 (11 January 2010)

Pretty scary story about a shark encounter here...

not for the fainthearted.

http://www.fishingkites.co.nz/sharks/greatwhitesharkattack.html


----------



## sam76 (4 February 2010)




----------



## Calliope (11 February 2010)

Man attacked at Mona Vale beach by Great White Wobbegong!!


----------



## Investor82 (11 February 2010)

I do a lot of diving (mainly free diving and some spearfishing) and shark sightings are not uncommon. In fact it is more uncommon to go a whole day without seeing a shark. Generally speaking though they are normally smaller species (bronze whaler, hammer head, reefies etc) from v.small to about 8ft and are nothing to worry about. 
Occationally we come across larger species including v.large tigers, GWS, Mako and Oceanic White Tips. 
Of all species the Mako and Bull sharks are the most scary as they cannot be predicted. Most others are ok, although a large GWS or Oceanic White tip will put the wind up you. 

99.9% off the time seeing a shark is not reason to leave the water. Really sharks are the most miss understood animals in the world. From 100;s of dives and 1,000's of sharks I have only ever been in one really uncomfortable possition (due to sharks). The fact remains - if you are bitten by a shark, you are just damn unlucky.


----------



## Calliope (12 February 2010)

Re the Wobbegong nibble;



> The Manly Daily, which had the dramatic claims shot down by Taronga Zoo's perfectly named life sciences manager, John West, enabling the use of the superb headline*, "Great white shark: the story John West rejects"*.




http://www.theaustralian.com.au/news/opinion/woebegone/story-e6frgdk6-1225829335544


----------



## Timmy (17 June 2010)

*Man vs. Shark ... wait for it*

http://www.thatvideosite.com/video/man_vs_sharkwait_for_it

hehehehehehehe


----------



## subasurf (17 June 2010)

In easter I was surfing in Margaret River and a fairly large great white burst out of the water about 10 metres away from where I was surfing with a large salmon in it's mouth. The thing was going nuts, smashing a massive ball of salmon near the shore. As the water turned red-ish, I paddle back in to the shore and my mate grabbed his fishing rod.

5 minutes later I paddled back out to get some waves while my mate caught a bunch of salmon. Was so surreal but so awesome. I was comforted by the fact the shark had other things to eat other than surfers.


----------



## Anna1 (17 June 2010)

so scary (


----------



## nunthewiser (17 June 2010)

Timmy said:


> *Man vs. Shark ... wait for it*
> 
> http://www.thatvideosite.com/video/man_vs_sharkwait_for_it
> 
> hehehehehehehe




 Awesome revenge of the shark


----------



## Agentm (17 June 2010)

lol

squeal like a pig...

that guy screaming is a classic...


----------



## Sith1s (17 June 2010)

I thought this one was quite amusing....


----------

